# nokia bh-503 oem



## rohit18rs (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys.. is nokia bh-503 oem reliable bluetooth headset.. i have found many at ebay..  if anyone has used it.please tell me how it is in sound quality...


----------



## aroraanant (Jan 15, 2012)

Don't get the OEM product.It really su**s


----------



## sukant (Jan 16, 2012)

With respect to the SQ the SQ was what could be described as one which will please you but not overwhelm you , there is not much bass and instruments cannot be felt like in INEAR/Overear headphones , the vocals are pretty good , all in all its a total VFM bluetooth headset , if you have the budget for a bh-505 else bh-503 is no walkover.


----------



## rohit18rs (Jan 17, 2012)

wt about  motorola s9


----------

